# IPOD Connection



## rockshox (Mar 31, 2003)

I wanted to share with you guys my new IPOD setup. 

I had an old TRANSPOD FM transmitter that I gutted. I drilled a hole on its bottom side and installed a female 1/8" stereo jack connector. I soldered this with the wires connected to the male 1/8"plug that is part of the TRANSPOD. I removed the FM board within the TRANSPOD and its power connection. 

I purchased a Blitzsafe AUX DMX V1 interface. I hooked it up to the prewired setup in the trunk. I used a Monster Cable RCA cable to 1/8" jack (15' long) to connect onto the Blizsafe unit. I ran the cable to the front of the car and up through the ash tray. 

Hit the mode button....until you will see something like disc 99-01. Then you are ready to go!

Its a pretty clean set up....the sound of the IPOD is fantastic.

Good Luck!:thumbup:


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

that's...

AWESOME!!! Build more and sell them!

:thumbup: :wow: :bow: :guitar:


----------



## nzDave (May 20, 2003)

*Still have power?*

Does the transpod still power the iPod, it sounds like that got removed too? Nice setup : )


----------



## RichP (Apr 23, 2002)

eh..not as cool as mine 










BUT, tell me more about the adapter you used; does it allow you do use a CD changer and the ipod? or do you ahve one or the other? I have nav, so i used rewired the tape output for the ipod.


----------



## Hoffa (Mar 19, 2003)

Since I dont own an iPod (yet), i was wondering if it could fit in the armrest compartment? That seems like a neat place to put it. I was thinking of getting the aux adapter and wiring into there somehow. That way the iPod is hidden. Of course, this isnt the most functional method when you want to change songs, but at least it is hidden.


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

Hoffa said:


> *Since I dont own an iPod (yet), i was wondering if it could fit in the armrest compartment? That seems like a neat place to put it. I was thinking of getting the aux adapter and wiring into there somehow. That way the iPod is hidden. Of course, this isnt the most functional method when you want to change songs, but at least it is hidden. *


I had an Ipod (returned it due to product defect). This kinda makes me want to buy a new one.


----------



## rockshox (Mar 31, 2003)

*NZ Dave*

No,

I disconnected the power source from within the Transponder unit because it was connected to the FM board. I did not know if there was a capacitor with the board so I disconnected it.


----------



## rockshox (Mar 31, 2003)

*Rich P*

Cool lookin IPOD but I do not see any connection? To answer your question. Go to Logjamelectronics. I believe that they sell a Blitzsafe that has a dual interface. However, I don't know if its compatible with a NAV system.

I must ask you why you would need to use a CD exchanger if you have an IPOD? Mine is the 20 GB version and I've got approximately 3000 songs in the thing.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Nice leg shot! :yummy:


----------



## a4agarwal (Oct 1, 2002)

Check out this item at autotoys.com:

http://store.autotoys.com/cgi-bin/w...4200c148063c/Product/View/BMWNEW6&2FTYPE&20II

It's a package deal with an Alpine CD Changer, and the Blitzsafe adapter that also has Aux in. You switch between the changer and the aux using < and >

It's only $270 no tax, free shipping which is great because the changer alone is 200, and the adapter alone is 130.

I'm about to get one of these so I can use my iPod (I'm using a cassette adapter now)


----------



## RichP (Apr 23, 2002)

rockshox:

















I have the 02 nav, so I need the changer so I can play ANY CDs in the car; as my nav has a tape deck. Ill have to check out that dually setup you posted, could give me a nicer input.

For reference, I used this to create one:
http://dutyfirst.com/E46/MP3 DIY.htm

works great, but the input level is a little low.


----------



## karrickk (May 5, 2003)

richp

how hard was it to route the wire to that location? I have the same setup (in terms of having the rolltop) as you and was thinking of putting my ipod in the same place. In my case, i'd be using the aux adapter for the 2003+ cars, but is it hard to wire from the Head Unit to that location? What needs to be disassembled?


----------



## rockshox (Mar 31, 2003)

*Karrikk*

You don't even have to mess around with the head unit. If you have the prewired wire set in your truck it should be easy. The Blitzsafe unit interfaces with this setup.

To answer your other question....it takes about an hour to run your wires from the Blitzsafe unit to the front dashboard.

Good Luck:thumbup:


----------



## starscream (Jun 17, 2003)

wow, impressive installs to say the least! I just got a BMWPILA and plan on installing it soon...prob will sell my creative nomad 10gb and get myself an ipod for the form factor


----------



## SpeedinBlueBima (Feb 25, 2003)

Rich your is by far the coolest set up but his ebrake handle is on right. Hah J/k. Inside the euro compartment what is the black carpeted material and how did you make that custom holder within the holder? Thanks, it looks absolutly incredible!


----------

